# ColorMunki Photo and Apple Yosemite O/S



## brian09223 (Nov 8, 2014)

Anyone know anything about when XRite will have software for ColorMunki Photo so it works with Yosemite O/S? I was at a photo show today and the Arrogant Idiot at the ColorMunki booth said it takes four months to develop software for a new operating system and that I was an idiot for buying the ColorMunki Photo calibrator before XRite had developed the software for Yosemite. I went to the Spyder Pro both and they said that they were up and running with Yosemite. This moron was another fine example of the contempt some people have for someone they think they are superior to.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 8, 2014)

My X-Rite I1Profiller v1.5.6.1 works just fine with Yosemite. No upgrade needed.  I think you ought to report the BoothMunki to XRite.
http://www.xrite.com/i1display-2/support/kb5843


----------



## brian09223 (Nov 8, 2014)

All X-Rite products work with Yosemite except ColorMunki Photo according to X-Rite's web site and my experience with the ColorMunki I bought. If by Monday they don't have this straightened out on their web site I will call X-rite and inform them of my experience with that idiot. I will also tell them  
I will be sending the ColorMunki back for a refund.


----------

